# Anyone know what kind of sheep these are?



## houndit (Jan 8, 2010)

We raise Katahdin and Barbados sheep.  A friend had two ewes.  When I first saw them I said they were Barbados.  Later he gave them to me.  They had both grown horns since I had seen them.  Our Barbados ewes do not have horns.  They are also lighter colored that our Barbados ewes.  They are a hair sheep and their color is extremely similar to that of our Barbados sheep.   I looked on the internet and could not find a breed like them besides Barbados.    Do you know of any breed they might be?  Are they Barbados?  DO most Barbados have horns?  
Thanks.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 8, 2010)

They look like either Barbados Blackbelly or Barbado sheep to me.  They can be either horned or polled.  The Barbados Blackbelly are polled, and American Blackbelly are horned.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 8, 2010)

Very pretty!  I agree...look like Blackbellies to me, although I've never seen them with horns myself.


----------



## houndit (Jan 8, 2010)

Here are the original sheep we purchased that were sold to us as Barbados.  Try an ignore the white one in front and the goats in the back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is the ram. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The little brown one is a lamb born to one of the ewes.  




These were supposed to be Barbados, but according to this website, http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/barbado/index.htm  The first ones must be Barbado, because of the males horns right?  
These are the new sheep that started this thread.  





 They are ewes but have horns.  So they can not be Barbados or Barbado can they?  If they are not, do you think they are just a cross?  Thank you for your help!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 10, 2010)

houndit said:
			
		

> Here are the original sheep we purchased that were sold to us as Barbados.  Try an ignore the white one in front and the goats in the back.  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/311_019.jpg
> 
> Here is the ram. http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/311_024.jpg
> The little brown one is a lamb born to one of the ewes.
> ...


Could be a cross or American Blackbelly.  Who knows?    They look like Reese's Cups to me!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 10, 2010)

I found this website  that has a little info.  Scroll down to where it says "American Blackbelly".


----------



## houndit (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you all!  That website was very helpful aggie!


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 7, 2011)

They look like Barbado Blackbelly sheep.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/american blackbelly/

The above link may be helpful to answer your question, but I do not believe Barbado or American Blackbelly ewes have horns.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's a good website for  Blackbellied Barbados... particularly the American version.  Here's a quote from that breed standard:



> Ewes may be polled or horned and loose scurs and horn buds are permissible


http://www.blackbellysheep.org/


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jan 7, 2011)

Great website, Beekissed!


----------

